# Tsc log Splitters?



## farmking (Feb 20, 2008)

I've Been looking at the huskee log splitter line at the tractor supply company, does anyone here have one? What are the pros and cons to there splitters? They have a 22, 27 and 35 ton model to choose from. I have an owb and want to spilt some of the extra big rounds that normally I cant use and also help with the seasoning process. All help and advice much appreciated, thanks!


----------



## papossefan (Feb 20, 2008)

I've had the 22 ton TSC splitter for about 2 years now and it has done everything that I want it to. Cycle time could be a little faster but overall it works well for me. I am in the process of building a log table to mount on one side of the beam. I'll post pictures when I get it finished to see what everyone thinks.


----------



## Andyshine77 (Feb 20, 2008)

I have the 22T and it does what I need it to, I think it's a great buy at $999 or so.


----------



## A. Stanton (Feb 20, 2008)

I got the 35-ton one. I would recommend that one; it pops everything put before it. I would also recommend a table for it. A guy with the handle "33flame" sells em on ebay for about $60. Best money I ever spent.


----------



## City Slicker (Feb 20, 2008)

*Huskee!*

Huskee really makes a good splitter! I have a friend with the 35 ton model and just lets it set outside year around by his wood pile - sometimes covered, sometimes not. I don't recommend this, but thats his decision. Speeco makes Huskee splitters and you can special order a Speeco splitter at your local TSC store with the top of the line Honda GX series motor - if you prefer. Have to talk to manager, because it is a special order.


----------



## beerman6 (Feb 20, 2008)

Mine works great,never met a log it wouldnt split.

35 ton 12.5 hp Briggs.


----------



## 041fboss (Feb 20, 2008)

I have a 12hp 35ton...Good machine.


----------



## Wood Scrounge (Feb 20, 2008)

I bought the 27 ton with the Honda GSC engine just before thanksgiving, I like the splitter the engine concerns me. I had to adjust the carb twice now after only about 40 hours of operation.


----------



## stihl sawing (Feb 20, 2008)

I have a 35 ton and never found anything it would'nt split. Very good splitter. Would buy another one in a heartbeat.


----------



## 046 (Feb 20, 2008)

also got the 35ton huskee... not a lick of trouble. 
super powerful motor/ram combo. will bust 3ft rounds without breaking a sweat. 

only drawback is cycle times are slow... 16 second range. 
12.5hp motor only drives a 16gpm pump, which is too small. 

plans are to upgrade to 22 gpm pump for $300. cycle times should reduce to 10 second range. 

TSC 35 ton comes with 12.5 ohv briggs vs newer speeco 34 ton uses 8hp honda. both use a 5in ram and 16gpm two stage pump. 

formula is 2gpm for every HP. so 35ton huskee is upgradeable to 22 gpm pump vs 8hp honda version is not upgradeable.


----------



## czar800 (Feb 20, 2008)

I have a 35 ton and love it


----------



## wdchuck (Feb 21, 2008)

My 27 ton speeco from Farm/Fleet, looks just like Czar800's, minus the fenders and fancy jack, and has not been stopped by anything, slowed for a moment, but never stopped.
I've noticed the hyd oil tanks are smaller on the new ones, mine is 12 gallon capacity, big a$$ tank between the wheels.
Haven't seen my splitter all winter, lent it out, they like it so much they don't want to give it back  . 

Two complaints, one, cycle time, could be faster. Two, taller foot and wedge, vertical is used for BIG rounds, it'd be nice if the foot/wedge matched that aspect of application.

On the cycle time, we keep three guys, one cutting to length from logs, one running splitter, one tossing split pieces, busy as hell, but, it could still be faster by 4-5 seconds.


----------



## farmking (Feb 21, 2008)

Thanks for the replys! Sounds like the 35 ton($1699)might be the way to go. I'm going to take another look at them this weekend. They also have a three point hitch model that looks like a nice heavy duty unit. I don't see it listed on there web site though. Since I have several tractors maybe this might be another option, anyone have experiance with the three point model?


----------



## 046 (Feb 21, 2008)

got mine on sale for $1550 if I remember correctly... then I got TSC to match sales tax free day of a competitor. so that's out the door for $1,550 with all hydraulic oil and engine oil ready to run. 

norther splitters comes without hydraulic oil/engine oil. so that's another $150 or so in additional costs, on top of another $350 shipping to me. more importantly the correct fluids are in place with air bled out. so if somethings goes wrong, they can't say... you put the wrong fluid in. 



farmking said:


> Thanks for the replys! Sounds like the 35 ton($1699)might be the way to go. I'm going to take another look at them this weekend. They also have a three point hitch model that looks like a nice heavy duty unit. I don't see it listed on there web site though. Since I have several tractors maybe this might be another option, anyone have experiance with the three point model?


----------



## douglas1 (Feb 22, 2008)

*I'm looking too!*

I am also looking at the 35 t 12.5 briggs engine at the Tractor Supply Store. I have read a lot that the honda engine is better, however the additional 400.00 they want seems not worth the money. Is there really that big of a difference? Any help would be appreciated.

also, the box stores HD also has a 27t with a honda engine, I typically don't shop at these stores. Would it be better to scale down and get a smaller ton unit with a Honda engine?


----------



## Wood Scrounge (Feb 22, 2008)

douglas1 said:


> I am also looking at the 35 t 12.5 briggs engine at the Tractor Supply Store. I have read a lot that the honda engine is better, however the additional 400.00 they want seems not worth the money. Is there really that big of a difference? Any help would be appreciated.
> 
> also, the box stores HD also has a 27t with a honda engine, I typically don't shop at these stores. Would it be better to scale down and get a smaller ton unit with a Honda engine?



It seems that the Honda model I have on mine the GSC is a hunk of junk made in CHina motor theGSX model (red) is the good Honda.


----------



## triptester (Feb 22, 2008)

First thing to get cleared up is that tonnage ratings are mostly fictional on consumer end splitters.
The best way to find true max. tonnage is to find the cylinder bore size. The cylinder bore size regardless of engine horse power will determine max. tonnage.
5" bore =29 tons.
4.5" bore = 23 tons.
4" bore = 18.5 tons.
Because of the max. rating of components even these tonnages are never attained.
Larger hp. engines will allow for higher gpm pumps that will produce quicker cycle times but will not change tonnage or gpm.

Normal combinations for consumer splitters are,
4" bore , 11 gpm pump, and 5.5 hp. engine. 
4.5" bore, 13.5 gpm pump, and 6.6 hp. engine.
5" bore ,16 gpm pump, and 8 hp. engine.

Commercial splitters will often increase pump size for faster cycle times,
4" bore ,16gpm-8hp., or 22gpm-12hp.
4.5"bore,16gpm-8hp. or 22gpm-12hp.
5" bore ,22gpm-12hp. or 28 gpm-18hp.

For the average home owner they will ALL split almost everything . Probably the most important thing to look for is operator comfort. You don't want to be bending over all day splitting wood and you don't want to have fenders or tires in your way while working.


----------



## coppermouse (Feb 22, 2008)

I have the 22 ton model and have been using it about 4-5 years and never had anything it would not split, I am very happy with it


----------



## Streblerm (Feb 22, 2008)

I've used a 35 ton Huskee that the guy bought with a blown engine, new from the store. Something about starting it without oil He put a 15 horse briggs vanguard on it.

Nothing will stop it. The two stage pump is nice too. Take the most wicked forked piece of wood you can find. If it won't split it, it will just keep pushing and cut it's way through.


----------



## 046 (Feb 22, 2008)

very well put together!!!

more folks should read this compiled list of info. 
for realistic tonage and cycle times, look at timberwolf's spec's. 

TW5 with 11hp honda, 22 gpm and 5in ram gets 10 sec cycle times and is rated at 25 tons. $6,000 base, $7k+ with lift and table. 

Huskee (speeco) 35 ton has 12.5hp, 5in ram, 16gpm gets 16 sec cycle times. tonage ratings are slightly exaggerated. still this model gives the max bang for your $$$ of any splitter out there. $1,600. 12.5 hp motor will support a 22gpm pump. which is in the plans for mine. 

if you are doing a lot of HUGE rounds. vertical mode to avoid lifting. otherwise a lift is mandatory for horizontal mode. that is if you don't want to hurt yourself. 

Speeco splitters are very well put together, pretty much trouble free and give the most bang for the $$ for low end splitters. although speeco/tsc 35 ton at $1,600 is starting to bust into medium price. still compared to $6k for timberwolf, iron & oak units. for what you get for your $$, 35ton speeco looks down right cheap. 



triptester said:


> First thing to get cleared up is that tonnage ratings are mostly fictional on consumer end splitters.
> The best way to find true max. tonnage is to find the cylinder bore size. The cylinder bore size regardless of engine horse power will determine max. tonnage.
> 5" bore =29 tons.
> 4.5" bore = 23 tons.
> ...


----------



## flewism (Feb 22, 2008)

farmking, 

Since you have a few tractors that would be an option.
I have two splitters including the huskee 22 ton. which is basically what the 3pt model is without the engine and pump on a 3pt frame.
I only have 1 tractor so I didn't the splitter on the back, as I wanted the bucket to move the wood
I have seen a few 3pt splitters, including the TSC speeco.
Most 3pt splitters I've seem have a very slow cycle time as it is based on the output of the tractor's hydraulics. do you have one that will generate at least
11gpm at 2500psi.
Do you have power beyond or a rear remote to lock open?
Or you can go with a PTO pump and tank. 
All these cost $$$ to add to a tractor.


----------



## A. Stanton (Mar 22, 2008)

Get the 35 toner.


----------



## huskystihl (Mar 26, 2008)

We have a 22 ton from about 10 years ago with a 5.5 briggs that is still running good. We have a seasonal firewood business and it always performed well. We recently went to tsc and decided to purchase a new one and the store manager steered away from the hondas, said that almost all of them come back with problems and that their regional manager decided that when they were gone they were not gonna sell them anymore. We opted for the 22 ton again not that there is anything wrong with the 35 except for the fact that we have to move it around a lot and if I am not around my dad moves it and hes getting up there in age and the extra weight was a concern . So far I am really impressed with it, plenty of power and starts like a dream


----------



## neverrude (Mar 27, 2008)

A. Stanton said:


> I got the 35-ton one. I would recommend that one; it pops everything put before it. I would also recommend a table for it. A guy with the handle "33flame" sells em on ebay for about $60. Best money I ever spent.




Thanks for the information about the cradle. He posted 2 yesterday (270223192962) 
and some guy from NJ bought one right away.


----------



## A. Stanton (Mar 27, 2008)

neverrude said:


> Thanks for the information about the cradle. He posted 2 yesterday (270223192962)
> and some guy from NJ bought one right away.



Check out my pic of the log cradle in my post a couple of above this one.
The cradle is holding my baby 440--Farm Boss and 361 didn't get a ride--not enough room.


----------



## neverrude (Mar 27, 2008)

Your photo is what sold me. I’m trying to make things a little easier on my back at my age (60+). So when I saw and read your post I was sold.
When I checked eBay 33flame didn’t have anything listed so I sent him a message.
He got back to a few hours later and said he just listed 2. 
Trying to decide on what splitter to get is how I found this site. A world of great information here.


----------



## A. Stanton (Mar 27, 2008)

neverrude said:


> Your photo is what sold me. I’m trying to make things a little easier on my back at my age (60+). So when I saw and read your post I was sold.
> When I checked eBay 33flame didn’t have anything listed so I sent him a message.
> He got back to a few hours later and said he just listed 2.
> Trying to decide on what splitter to get is how I found this site. A world of great information here.



Neverrude,
Just to give a little truth in advertising, I added a diamond plate to 33flame's table. It prevents the small pieces from falling through. You can also use a piece of plywood and hold it down with zip ties or a U bolt. I also rigged it to the beam a different way. He advises drilling three holes to hold the bracket. As my splitter came with already two(2) pre-drilled holes (one is hidden by the decal), I simply put two 5/8" bolts through the beam. I did put big washes on the table side, and tuck the bracket under the washers. As the table rests on the beam, it doesn't take much to hold it in place. In fact the last time I used the splitter, I didn't even tighten the bolts more than finger tight. You might be able to see the washers in the pic.


----------



## A. Stanton (Mar 27, 2008)

Neverrude,
Here's a better pic of the bolts/washers holding the bracket.


----------



## stihl sawing (Mar 27, 2008)

I gotta have one of those, That will save the old back from picking up the other half. Thanks for posting pics and the information.


----------



## beerman6 (Mar 27, 2008)

A. Stanton said:


> Neverrude,
> Here's a better pic of the bolts/washers holding the bracket.




Can it still go vertical,with the table on it?


----------



## A. Stanton (Mar 27, 2008)

beerman6 said:


> Can it still go vertical,with the table on it?



No. However, when it is vertical, you won't be needing the table. And with it resting on the beam, removal is easy. You just tip the bracket out from under the washers. Piece of cake.


----------



## beerman6 (Mar 27, 2008)

Cool,I think I'm gonna make one for mine this weekend.


----------



## RATHRBCUTN (Mar 27, 2008)

I have the 35 ton model. Love it. Had it for about 3 years, split some pretty nasty stuff.


----------



## neverrude (Mar 27, 2008)

A. Stanton said:


> Neverrude,
> Just to give a little truth in advertising, I added a diamond plate to 33flame's table. It prevents the small pieces from falling through. You can also use a piece of plywood and hold it down with zip ties or a U bolt. I also rigged it to the beam a different way. He advises drilling three holes to hold the bracket. As my splitter came with already two(2) pre-drilled holes (one is hidden by the decal), I simply put two 5/8" bolts through the beam. I did put big washes on the table side, and tuck the bracket under the washers. As the table rests on the beam, it doesn't take much to hold it in place. In fact the last time I used the splitter, I didn't even tighten the bolts more than finger tight. You might be able to see the washers in the pic.



A. Stanton,
I’ll print this out so when I’m ready to install it I’ll have your info handy.
I thank you.


----------



## Trout 2003 (Mar 28, 2008)

Neverrude, you have a PM.


----------



## neverrude (Mar 28, 2008)

Trout, let me know how you make out.


----------



## Trout 2003 (Mar 28, 2008)

Will do! Thanks.


----------



## Zodiac45 (Mar 28, 2008)

huskystihl said:


> We have a 22 ton from about 10 years ago with a 5.5 briggs that is still running good. We have a seasonal firewood business and it always performed well. We recently went to tsc and decided to purchase a new one and the store manager steered away from the hondas, said that almost all of them come back with problems and that their regional manager decided that when they were gone they were not gonna sell them anymore. We opted for the 22 ton again not that there is anything wrong with the 35 except for the fact that we have to move it around a lot and if I am not around my dad moves it and hes getting up there in age and the extra weight was a concern . So far I am really impressed with it, plenty of power and starts like a dream



Agree, Mine is similar 5hp 20ton and has been flawless. I just pulled the cover off a couple days ago (It had been frozen too the ground under the wheels) and it started on the very first pull! It's been dead reliable and I haven't stalled it on a round yet.


----------

